# Finally called one in!



## Buckrut (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Everyone! Just wanted to say thanks to everyone who has commented on various threads here with tips on calling and hunting predators. I called in my first yote here east ofColumbia, SC Wednesday morning. This is my first year of hunting coyotes since the Timber management company met with us and told us the yotes were killing 80% of the fawns each of the past several springs. I read where the deer population is down 33% from 2003 and that stinks! I have been reading everything I could find on here about the different tactics to use, when and how! It was so early in the morning when I started calling that the yote came out within 5 minutes of my first call sequence and I could only see him through my Binos and then the scope. It took me several seconds to pick up on him running in my scope after seeing him with the Binos but by that time he was angling away from me. He came running straight in to my call/decoy up to within 10 yrads, stopped and spun around heading out! It was exactly like I've seen on you tube videos and the best part is I was using the cottontail distress call I down loaded from here. My E-caller is my droid phone with a 20 foot exterior speaker attached! I wanted to start this way before I went out and spent the money on something like the Turbo or Alpha Dogg. Once again, thanks to all of you for your insight!
Buckrut...


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Awesome, congrats!!! And good to have you post on here. It's seriously no easy thing getting that first predator under your belt. Got any pics of your yote? Keep it up man!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Congrats on your first yote and welcome to the forum!

Gamecock's or Tiger's??


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Welcome to the site. Keep calling, save some deer!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Buckrut.

You have them coming in...Now all you have to do is shoot them.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome and keep it up !


----------



## Buckrut (Jan 12, 2012)

I failed to mention I missed him but have some confidence now! I just bought the Primos Turbo Dogg. Does anyone use this one? If so, any suggestions on setup as far as calls your using and how far away you're setting it from you? What are your favorite calls on it? 
Howlinred- My blood runneth orange- Go Tigers!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just be sure to carry a camera....We like Pictures.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Congrats on getting your first apperance... keep calling and success will follow and before you know it you'll be bring back the deer population.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT Buckrut.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Buckrut said:


> I failed to mention I missed him but have some confidence now! I just bought the Primos Turbo Dogg. Does anyone use this one? If so, any suggestions on setup as far as calls your using and how far away you're setting it from you? What are your favorite calls on it?
> Howlinred- My blood runneth orange- Go Tigers!


 Youre close, but bleed crimson and you will have reached nirvana!! Rooollll Tide. Try and bring along a scattergun for the up close and decided to run yotes out to apx60 yds with either #1 buckshot, or #4 buckshot--either will impress them mightily LOL. Congrats on getting one in!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

My SEC team is the Gamecocks and my ACC team is the Tarheels.

Guess you could call me a Tarcock!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

HowlinRed said:


> My SEC team is the Gamecocks and my ACC team is the Tarheels.
> 
> Guess you could call me a Tarcock!


----------

